# Favorite 12wt



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

The one I happen to be holding in my hand when I'm looking down a string of fish.


----------



## SC on the FLY (Sep 16, 2015)

Where


Backwater said:


> The one I happen to be holding in my hand when I'm looking down a string of fish.


Where’s your spot? LOL


----------



## Bonecracker (Mar 29, 2007)

Backwater said:


> The one I happen to be holding in my hand when I'm looking down a string of fish.


I totally agree!


----------



## SC on the FLY (Sep 16, 2015)

Bonecracker said:


> I totally agree!


Me too ! , lol


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

SC on the FLY said:


> Any opinions?


If you're in the market I have a 9' 12wt Sage Xi2 (split grip model) in mint condition I'll sell. Rod is a beast but not a rod if you're looking to blind cast/dredge all day.


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker (May 4, 2011)

my favorite 12 was built by this guy:

Ron Hickman <[email protected]>

8' one piece light saber.


----------



## redchaser (Aug 24, 2015)

In 11 or 12 weights I tend to check out auction sites for a good deal and a rod that I know will be well made and with less concern to hwether it's my favorite rod to cast. I can cast almost any rod reasonably well, and since a big gun like that isn't something I'm going to be constantly casting all day, rather just taking shots that present themselves, I can be a little less picky about casting characteristics (as long as it's not a noodle) than I would be for say an 8 weight that I'm going to be throwing countless cast with.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

BM_Barrelcooker said:


> my favorite 12 was built by this guy:
> 
> Ron Hickman <[email protected]>
> 
> 8' one piece light saber.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

Epic Boca Grande.


----------



## SC on the FLY (Sep 16, 2015)

Backwater said:


>


Did you take a selfie?


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

SC on the FLY said:


> Did you take a selfie?


Lol... No! Just a lil perplexed that he referred to the Ron Hickman rod as being his fav. With all due respect to Ron (super nice guy) and BM_Barrelcooker, it's basically an 8ft heavy action baitcasting rod blank.


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker (May 4, 2011)

Backwater said:


> Lol... No! Just a lil perplexed that he referred to the Ron Hickman rod as being his fav. With all due respect to Ron (super nice guy) and BM_Barrelcooker, it's basically an 8ft heavy action baitcasting rod blank.


Heavy rod for heavy fish dude. I love it..


----------



## flyfishing (Jan 27, 2020)

Ugly Stick ... swear it works.


----------



## trekker (Sep 19, 2015)

TFO Mangrove.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

BM_Barrelcooker said:


> Heavy rod for heavy fish dude. I love it..


Throw some other rods. You may change your mind on that one.


----------



## fatman (Nov 23, 2012)

Backwater said:


> Throw some other rods. You may change your mind on that one.


'Cooker throws shad at racoons and possums, it's a specialized game.
I hear Scott really lays it down....


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker (May 4, 2011)

fatman said:


> 'Cooker throws shad at racoons and possums, it's a specialized game.
> I hear Scott really lays it down....


he ain’t Lyin.




Side note: I also have a Scott in #12 for when it counts and when I really want to lay it down.


----------



## Ckirk57 (Sep 27, 2009)

G Loomis Cross Current Pro -1 
The one piece design makes for a superior Tarpon rod.


----------



## SC on the FLY (Sep 16, 2015)

Ckirk57 said:


> G Loomis Cross Current Pro -1
> The one piece design makes for a superior Tarpon rod.


What wt do you prefer? Never had a chance to cast many 1 pieces, I like the four piece version of that rod


----------



## Ckirk57 (Sep 27, 2009)

SC on the FLY said:


> What wt do you prefer? Never had a chance to cast many 1 pieces, I like the four piece version of that rod



The 12wt


----------



## finbully (Jan 26, 2013)

trekker said:


> TFO Mangrove.


TFO makes excellent rods for the money. I don't have an 12W but I really like my 11W Winston Boron III+.


----------



## slewis (Sep 8, 2015)

Asquith


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

My 12wt Meridian is super sweet. Casting big wet heavy flies in wind isn't easy but that rod makes it easier.

I do have to add that as much as I love that rod, I recently ended up having to finish a trip with my backup H2 because I twisted the grip completely loose from the blank fighting a fish, just spins on the blank now. That's the first bit of trouble I've ever had from a Scott rod. Admittedly I was using 100# leader, 50# core fly line, 80# braid backing, the drag locked down, and pulling about as hard as I've ever pulled on a fish. I don't cast the H2 nearly as nice as the Meridian.


----------



## kjnengr (Jan 16, 2018)

LowHydrogen said:


> My 12wt Meridian is super sweet. Casting big wet heavy flies in wind isn't easy but that rod makes it easier.
> 
> I do have to add that as much as I love that rod, I recently ended up having to finish a trip with my backup H2 because I twisted the grip completely loose from the blank fighting a fish, just spins on the blank now. That's the first bit of trouble I've ever had from a Scott rod. Admittedly I was using 100# leader, 50# core fly line, 80# braid backing, the drag locked down, and pulling about as hard as I've ever pulled on a fish. I don't cast the H2 nearly as nice as the Meridian.



How much was your rod bent?


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

kjnengr said:


> How much was your rod bent?


Very little, pointed almost straight at the fish, pulling in and to my right then reeling up, repeat, repeat, leader gets cut, then cussing. Didn't realize what had happened until the rod wasn't throwing right, and I realized the reel was flopping around even though I had a firm grip on the cork with a gloved hand. I thought my hand was slipping around at first.


----------



## SC on the FLY (Sep 16, 2015)

slewis said:


> Asquith


Do you like it better than the NRX?


----------



## kjnengr (Jan 16, 2018)

LowHydrogen said:


> Very little, pointed almost straight at the fish, pulling in and to my right then reeling up, repeat, repeat, leader gets cut, then cussing. Didn't realize what had happened until the rod wasn't throwing right, and I realized the reel was flopping around even though I had a firm grip on the cork with a gloved hand. I thought my hand was slipping around at first.



Damn, that sucks. Sounds like you didn't do anything wrong to me.


----------



## slewis (Sep 8, 2015)

SC on the FLY said:


> Do you like it better than the NRX?


Yep. A bit stiffer, with a more consistent action/flex throughout the entire rod. Took me a couple lines and a bit of slowing down to get it figured out.


----------



## backbone (Jan 4, 2016)

Wish my Asquith didn't get stolen...
Easy to cast with tons of backbone


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

LowHydrogen said:


> I twisted the grip completely loose from the blank fighting a fish


Well all be damned. You're not alone. I had the cork rings separate on an 8wt. The top half of the grip spun free and the bottom have stayed bonded to the blank. Strangest thing I've ever seen. 

At least it's an easy fix if you have a 4 piece. Way less of a hassle to just fix it. Even the single piece repair isn't the worst thing in the world.


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

LowHydrogen said:


> My 12wt Meridian is super sweet. Casting big wet heavy flies in wind isn't easy but that rod makes it easier.
> 
> I do have to add that as much as I love that rod, I recently ended up having to finish a trip with my backup H2 because I twisted the grip completely loose from the blank fighting a fish, just spins on the blank now. That's the first bit of trouble I've ever had from a Scott rod. Admittedly I was using 100# leader, 50# core fly line, 80# braid backing, the drag locked down, and pulling about as hard as I've ever pulled on a fish. I don't cast the H2 nearly as nice as the Meridian.



Funny you say this because I have a Meridian 6W that I think the cork is loose on. I can hear or feel a click in the handle which tells me it wasn't fully epoxyed. This is my first Scott product ever.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

K3anderson said:


> Funny you say this because I have a Meridian 6W that I think the cork is loose on. I can hear or feel a click in the handle which tells me it wasn't fully epoxyed. This is my first Scott product ever.


Don't let it turn you off to them, I have never had an issue with any of their rods before this, and I have several.


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

LowHydrogen said:


> Don't let it turn you off to them, I have never had an issue with any of their rods before this, and I have several.


I like the blank and got a 10W too that I haven't used. But, the QC is trash if one this much $$$$ comes brand new like this. I have endless NRX's with no issues like this.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

LowHydrogen said:


> I recently ended up having to finish a trip with my backup H2 because I twisted the grip completely loose from the blank fighting a fish, just spins on the blank now. That's the first bit of trouble I've ever had from a Scott rod. Admittedly I was using 100# leader, 50# core fly line, 80# braid backing, the drag locked down, and pulling about as hard as I've ever pulled on a fish.


 Dude???


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

backbone said:


> Wish my Asquith didn't get stolen...
> Easy to cast with tons of backbone


Oh that sucks!

~searches~



slewis said:


> Asquith




~Thinks~ These two knuckle heads poon fished together....



backbone said:


> Wish my Asquith didn't get stolen...
> Easy to cast with tons of backbone


Dude, there's yer rod!!!


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

Backwater said:


> Dude???


GT on Alphonse, I still need to make a report/thread about it, but I've been putting it off because it will mean actually thinking, and compiling pics from multiple devices etc..

Epic is not even the word for that place.


----------



## backbone (Jan 4, 2016)

Backwater said:


> Oh that sucks!
> 
> ~searches~
> 
> ...


I wish! 
I know where he lives...
Mine got stolen on Anna Maria Island last summer.


----------



## trekker (Sep 19, 2015)

rcbrower said:


> TFO makes excellent rods for the money. I don't have an 12W but I really like my 11W Winston Boron III+.


Right on.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

backbone said:


> I wish!
> I know where he lives...


 Me too. I'll hold him down and you can shake it out of that beard of his! 




backbone said:


> Mine got stolen on Anna Maria Island last summer.


 Yikes!  That sucks because petty thief doesn't happen there that much. Must have been someone who knew what it was and also had sticky fingers.


----------

